# used 5th wheel hitch for sale



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a used 5th wheel hitch with rails for sale. It is a high hacker 16k dual swiveling head. I can text pictures if you want. Located in Dickinson TX.
$150 obo also open to trades.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Came off of a Ford F350 I belive a 99 or a 01.


----------



## Savin yours (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont suppose you have a kingpin stabilizer for sale do ya?


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope sorry


----------

